# SouthWest Michigan Friends of NRA Banquet, Friday, March 30, 2007



## Tomahawk (Aug 20, 2004)

http://www.nrafoundation.org/friends/states/find_event.asp?state=Michigan 

3/30/2007 - 5:00 p.m. - Lawrence, Michigan 

Location: 
Van Buren Co. Community Center 
490 S. Paw Paw St. 
Lawrence, MI 49064 

Contact: 
Bill LeBeau 
269.468.6102 
[email protected] 

===========================================
Southwest Michigan Friends of the NRA Dinner Event 

On Friday, March 30, 2007 the Southwest Michigan 
Friends of the NRA will hold its Fourth Annual Dinner 
Event. This event is a fund-raiser for the Friends of 
the NRA Foundation, which uses all funds raised to 
support shooting sports in the State of Michigan and 
Nationally. It will include a social hour at 5:00pm, 
a prime rib dinner (a meatless dinner is available on 
request) at 6:00pm, which will be followed by raffles, 
silent auction, and a live auction of official NRA 
furnished items: prints, sculptures, NRA gun of the 
year, NRA knife of the year, rifles, optics, and more. 
This year&#8217;s event will be held at the Van Buren 
Conference Center in Lawrence, MI. north of exit #52 
off I-94. Dinner tickets are $25 each. There is also 
a Big Shooter package for $100, which includes one 
dinner ticket and $160 of general raffle tickets and a 
Big Sportsmen&#8217;s Package for $150, which includes 2 
dinner tickets, and $220 of general raffle tickets. 
Event tickets may be paid for with a credit card and 
picked up at the door. Tickets must be ordered in 
advance to allow an accurate count for dinner. 100% 
of the proceeds from this event go to support shooting 
sports, recreational shooting, and our American 
tradition of lawful firearm ownership. To reserve a 
ticket call John Andrasi 269-925-0911, Greg Anderson 
269-353-4867 or Bill LeBeau 269-468-6102. 

===========================================
The 2007 Friends of the NRA Merchandise package can be
seen here at the link below.

http://www.nrafoundation.org/friends/merchandise.asp

===========================================
A LEGACY 18" Shotgun, with nickle barrel & receiver 12
ga. 3" 5+1 capacity Package will be the door prize. 

===========================================

4th ANNUAL S.W. MICHIGAN 
FRIENDS OF THE NRA EVENT

FRIDAY, MARCH 30, 2007

Van Buren Conference Center, 490 South Paw Paw Street
Lawrence, MI 49064, Exit 52, north off I-94

Prime Rib Dinner followed by Silent Auction, Raffles, 
Live Auction of official NRA provided items and
donated items.
A meatless meal available on request at time of ticket
purchase
All funds from this event will benefit the shooting
sports 
in the State of Michigan and Nationally

5:00 p.m. Social Hour 6:00 p.m. Dinner
7:00 p.m. Silent Auction, Raffles, and Live Auction

TICKETS MUST BE PURCHASED IN ADVANCE AND WILL BE
WAITING AT THE DOOR


----------

